
Bill Gates: AI is the holy grail - jonbaer
http://mashable.com/2016/06/01/bill-gates-ai-code-conference/#0_EJ4eaHzOqr
======
andrewfromx
i just want to know when we can have robot baby sisters and when will they be
legal? It's the ultimate test of robots taking a human job. Do we trust robots
with our children?

